# Great New Gardening Gadgets



## Margaret1 (Jul 21, 2009)

I recently came across your blog and have been reading along. I thought I would leave my first comment. I don't know what to say except that I have enjoyed reading. Nice blog. I will keep visiting this blog very often.

Margaret

https://howtomakecompost.info


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Margaret, 

Thank you so much for stopping by, and for the kind words. I appreciate the link to your blog as well. Your articles on composting are very interesting, and I will surely keep reading them since I have a lot to learn about composting.


----------



## TopVeg (Apr 13, 2010)

Great list - thanks
.-= TopVeg´s last blog ..Watering newly planted seed =-.


----------



## Joyce_Georgie (Jan 28, 2015)

Finding new, and helpful, gardening gadgets is more than fun. The right gadget can help the elderly keep their gardening habit and, in doing so, help them maintain healthy eating habits. Great post!


----------

